# reps for negging Gentleman



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2011)

if you look at his reps he keeps getting negged but always manages to crawl back into the positive. someone suggested he has created fake accounts just to rep himself. any other theories?

everyone that negs him here i will give reps. if i can't do it that day i'll get you the next. 

i have been here since 2004 and i have never seen anyone be so ignorant to people in almost every post he makes. he chimes in JUST to be negative... 

he must have personal problems in his life so he comes here and takes them out on us. gets to feel empowered or tough by shitting on members here.  

my daughter says if life gives you lemons you don't squeeze them in other people eyes. a kid can get this but Gentleman can't? 

he clearly cares about the rep points to keep creating false positives... i just think it's be funny to see how far negative we can get his points... do they implode once they get low enough?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

Yawn.



In other more intriguing news: I'm teaching my girl how to shoot rifles.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 6, 2011)

terrible post, i have bit away at your rep


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you look at his reps he keeps getting negged but always manages to crawl back into the positive. someone suggested he has created fake accounts just to rep himself. any other theories?
> 
> everyone that negs him here i will give reps. if i can't do it that day i'll get you the next.
> 
> ...




Honestly LW I think youre wasting your time, if the mods arent smart enough to do something its their fault in the end. What are you going to gain by negging him? Its pointless. I would turn on the ignore button and let it go. I was annoyed at first but I realize its just the internet.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

Someone finally came to their senses. What a total shock.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> In other more intriguing news: I'm teaching my girl how to shoot rifles.



that girl has outsmarted you. her finger is nowhere near the trigger.... she's just scoping out some hot bodybuilder guy while you suck on your tooth.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

BTW my girl's younger sister is so high maintenance. She had to have a *pink* rifle.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> that girl has outsmarted you. her finger is nowhere near the trigger.... she's just scoping out some hot bodybuilder guy while you suck on your tooth.


 
Really? What BBer would be roaming around an open field of grass for no reason?

You're still a dingbat I see. You should be afraid of my girl, if you keep messing with me, I'll let her know about you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Really? What BBer would be roaming around an open field of grass for no reason?
> 
> You're still a dingbat I see. You should be afraid of my girl, if you keep messing with me, I'll let her know about you.



resorting to threats? hmmm posting guns and making threats are we? i think i hit you where it hurts. you have sent too many members whiny pms when you get negged. it seems to be your weakness. you work so hard at your post count n your reps... so we  have a way to bug you back. go cry sissy boy.


----------



## minimal (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## XYZ (Jul 6, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Honestly LW I think youre wasting your time, if the mods arent smart enough to do something its their fault in the end. What are you going to gain by negging him? Its pointless. I would turn on the ignore button and let it go. I was annoyed at first but I realize its just the internet.


 

Rob has made it perfectly clear to all mods that NOBODY is to be banned while posting in Anything Goes, NOBODY.  Outside of Anything Goes is another thing.  

It's not that we're not smart enough to do something about it, trust me.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Really? What BBer would be roaming around an open field of grass for no reason?
> 
> You're still a dingbat I see. You should be afraid of my girl, if you keep messing with me, I'll let her know about you.


 


*Just a quick reminder about this:*







Classic.........


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 6, 2011)

CT said:


> Rob has made it perfectly clear to all mods that NOBODY is to be banned while posting in Anything Goes, NOBODY.  Outside of Anything Goes is another thing.
> 
> It's not that we're not smart enough to do something about it, trust me.



LMAO!! Makes sence bro.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 6, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> LMAO!! Makes sence bro.


 

You might want to use the spell check.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

minimal said:


>


 


^ Minimal's uncle trying avoid cameras in fear of being arrested for trespassing. ^



ROFL​


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you look at his reps he keeps getting negged but always manages to crawl back into the positive. someone suggested he has created fake accounts just to rep himself. any other theories?
> 
> everyone that negs him here i will give reps. if i can't do it that day i'll get you the next.
> 
> ...



Bah, you're better than this. Like you said, you've been around here for ages, there have been far more creative and intelligent trolls @ IM over the years. I'm surprised this one gets under your skin so much, he's not even good at it.


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Really? What BBer would be roaming around an open field of grass for no reason?
> 
> You're still a dingbat I see. You should be afraid of my girl, if you keep messing with me, I'll let her know about you.



Every time you post... I think of this scene from "The Lady's Man" where Leon tells Lance that he's "clearly gay."

http://youtu.be/1z6C2US3v_Y


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

CT said:


> You might want to use the spell check.


 
Don't expect someone who _"is on"_ a roid high to have any awareness of what's really happening.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 6, 2011)

CT said:


> You might want to use the spell check.



HAHA, i would agree


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Really? What BBer would be roaming around an open field of grass










someone needs to bale that grass up dumbass.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 6, 2011)

CT said:


> Rob has made it perfectly clear to all mods that NOBODY is to be banned while posting in Anything Goes, NOBODY.  Outside of Anything Goes is another thing.
> 
> It's not that we're not smart enough to do something about it, trust me.



This.......................anything is allowed in anything goes. That is why it was created. If it offends anyone, stay out of AG. If it carries over to other forums, then something will be done.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> someone suggested *he has created fake accounts just to rep himself.*



Not so.

Gentleman has received legitimate reps from heavy hitters.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i think i hit you where it hurts.


 
You could not hit a dart board if it was a foot from your face.

LOL @ "hitting me where it hurts".

Then again if you mean giving me a headache, you could be on to something. That certainly hurts.

In all honesty I think its a good thing that Little Dingy Wing is so infatuated with me.
We've reached a point where she can't stop pondering about me and would probably want to ring my neck.

But deep down I know and she knows that will never happen, so I laugh it off and have fun it.

She obviously takes thing way too seriously, but maybe she's been working it out in therapy and starting to lighten up just a bit.

I'm keeping some optimism in play here!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

ZECH said:


> This.......................anything is allowed in anything goes. That is why it was created. If it offends anyone, stay out of AG. *If it carries over to other forums, then something will be done.*



This.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Bah, you're better than this. Like you said, you've been around here for ages, there have been far more creative and intelligent trolls @ IM over the years. I'm surprised this one gets under your skin so much, he's not even good at it.


 

You have got to be the *BIGGEST IDIOT* here by far. Did you earn a medal for it?

Hope so for all your trouble, because no question you are good at that, head a shoulders above many in fact.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> *Just a quick reminder about this:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheesy ass sun glasses on some guy with a hairline so bad they had to crop the top of his head off. he gets a lot of his identify pics out of fashion magazines.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 6, 2011)

gentleman= Mr. eddie?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Every time you post... I think of this scene from "The Lady's Man" where Leon tells Lance that he's "clearly gay."


 
Now if only your posts were interesting enough for me to recall and think of movie lines.

How about you work on your dullness okay, and stop derailing threads with stink-bomb material.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2011)

just figuring if he is kept busy enough in here his pollution might be somewhat contained.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> gentleman= Mr. eddie?



That's what Aries said in another thread. Meh.

Fwiw, Eddie was banned from MD and so could easily have _migrated _here.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> cheesy ass sun glasses on some guy with a hairline so bad they had to crop the top of his head off. he gets a lot of his identify pics out of fashion magazines.


 

Keep up it old lady, you're become a timeless joke, much like a whoopie-cusion. (But virtually)


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> gentleman= Mr. eddie?


 
What, who the fuck is that? Nevermind I don't want to know.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> What, who the fuck is that? Nevermind I don't want to know.



psychopath?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> psychopath?


 
Maybe, I couldn't care less, doesn't impact my life.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You have got to be the *BIGGEST IDIOT* here by far. Did you earn a medal for it?
> 
> Hope so for all your trouble, because no question you are good at that, head a shoulders above many in fact.



You could be right actually.. I have to be pretty stupid for wasting 2, no, now 3 posts on you. And no, I got fucked on the medal. Where did you get yours?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 6, 2011)

Negged.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is Gentleman's new profile pic after his last one got shit on - not sure which one is worse - pfffft hahahahaah


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you look at his reps he keeps getting negged but always manages to crawl back into the positive. someone suggested he has created fake accounts just to rep himself. any other theories?
> 
> everyone that negs him here i will give reps. if i can't do it that day i'll get you the next.
> 
> ...




If it helpes, I've negged him twice in the last 2 days.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Here is Gentleman's new profile pic after his last one got shit on - not sure which one is worse - pfffft hahahahaah


 
More spying huh? So now you love me too?

Tell you what, let's have Deca vs. Little Wing mudwrestling match.

And I may just treat the winner to dinner someday in the very distant future.

Like right after the impending apocalypse, if you manage to survive.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> If it helpes, I've negged him twice in the last 2 days.


 

Who are you, another cockroach who wishes to be squashed?

Save yourself the humilation and emotional breakdown son, and be gone.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> You could be right actually.. I have to be pretty stupid for wasting 2, no, now 3 posts on you. And no, I got fucked on the medal. Where did you get yours?


 
Sorry for your disappointment. What's trash to me is treasure to someone like you I suppose.


By the way Captn--whatever , is this that Mr Eddie guy you are searching for......?


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> More spying huh? So now you love me too?
> 
> Tell you what, let's have Deca vs. Little Wing mudwrestling match.
> 
> ...


 

Yup - spying with a click of a button you poser.....not that hard.  This profile pic looks alot different than the last one - what happened?   

Exposed daily........


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Sorry for your disappointment. What's trash to me is treasure to someone like you I suppose.
> 
> 
> By the way Captn--whatever , is this that Mr Eddie guy you are searching for......?



nope just wondering who you are... Plus if i remember correctly MR. eddie is black. 

So psychopath it is?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> More spying huh?



How is that _spying?_ lol

You seem to want attention. Why wouldn't people be curious to know more about you by checking out your profile?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 6, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Here is Gentleman's new profile pic after his last one got shit on - not sure which one is worse - pfffft hahahahaah



are you implying it's not him?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Yup - spying with a click of a button you poser.....not that hard.  This profile pic looks alot different than the last one - what happened?
> 
> Exposed daily........



i can't believe he changed it that fast.. soooooo sensitive for someone who professes not to care what anyone else thinks. 

i have given out too much rep in the last 24 hrs will rep everyone asap though.

btw someone made fum of my profile pic and sent me some ducklips video. they had a point n it was hilarious. passed on the vid n still have my ducklips pic up. hate to see what he pays for crybaby tissues in a year.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 6, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> are you implying it's not him?


 

C'mon now bro - really?  He has had about 5 up already - every one has been different - hilaaarious.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Negged.



in as well.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Here is Gentleman's new profile pic after his last one got shit on - not sure which one is worse - pfffft hahahahaah



tineye says this pic is also online at 

*worldmalemodels.wordpress.com* gymrat.jpg
http://worldmalemodels.wordpress.com/2008/06/25...


and 



*hotmenappreciation.blogspot.com* boxing1.jpg
http://hotmenappreciation.blogspot.com/2009/10/...


2 results - TinEye


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 6, 2011)

edit: I didn't know he was a legit queer...i thought he just acted like one. Now it's making sense.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 6, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> C'mon now bro - really?  He has had about 5 up already - every one has been different - hilaaarious.



haha no man i didn't see his other ones but that is pretty fucking funny.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2011)

this is where he got the pic. take a look

gymrat « Male models from around the world

it's right next to some of his favorite sites



*Adult*


** Just Hot Boys (New)
Dudetube Online
Dudevu
Gay O’vision
Gayforit
Gaytube
Gaytubecam
Hugedudes
It’s All Gay
Jerk Your tube
Lube Your Tube
Monster Cock Tube
Rocket Tube
Ultimate GayTube
Xtube


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 6, 2011)

ooh, that's a bit too gay for me...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> edit: I didn't know he was a legit queer...i thought he just acted like one. Now it's making sense.


 
*I hate queers*, that's what makes sense to me.

So I'm relieved that you and I will never be friends.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> btw someone made fum of my profile pic (snip)


 
Seeing that everyday would be a real life nightmare.


Endless Torture.



BTW is "fum" a new british terminology, made to rhyme with "bum"??


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Seeing that everyday would be a real life nightmare.
> 
> 
> Endless Torture.
> ...



there's a huge difference between a typo and an inability to spell. find 7 misspelled words in ONE of my posts like i have yours. 

yeaaaaa, maybe instead of posting my actual pics i should troll dykes are us or please make me a model dot com to get pics i can then pretend are me and my girlfriend. loser.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> *I hate queers*, that's what makes sense to me.
> 
> So I'm relieved that you and I will never be friends.



Really? That was your best comeback? It doesn't even make sense seeing as I pointed out that YOU were found out to be homosexual. That statement had nothing to do with my sexual orientation. Apparently some synapses in your brain don't fire in order, do they? And if you apparently 'hate queers' explain why you're a member of/and your profile picture has been plastered all over gay porn websites?

Copy the image link of the picture deca posted and put it in google search, google will search for wherever else that image is posted...and voila. Interesting seeing as your apparent views on gays.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> *I hate queers*



then explain how "your" pic got on that site.


2 results - TinEye


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 6, 2011)

I try to neg rep Gentledick daily.   

I find myself repping anyone I can find just so I'm able to give him more neg reps each day.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> Really? That was your best comeback? It doesn't even make sense seeing as I pointed out that YOU were found out to be homosexual. That statement had nothing to do with my sexual orientation. Apparently some synapses in your brain don't fire in order, do they? And if you apparently 'hate queers' explain why you're a member of/and your profile picture has been plastered all over gay porn websites?


 
You dumbass, I never said that picture was me. Most pics on IM aren't the real deal.

You're a weaked-minded, queerish oaf who allowed these forum parasites to brainwash you.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 6, 2011)

rep me winngg! ill neg that bitch all night


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

ceazur said:


> rep me winngg! ill neg that playa all night


 
So Ceazur Palace is no longer worth anyone's attention ... including yours?


----------



## ceazur (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> So Ceazur Palace is no longer worth anyone's attention ... including yours?



yeah kinda like ur moms puss-e


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 6, 2011)

Negged him.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 6, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Negged him.


 
BTW I think Ceazur would like to employ you as the newest VIP dancer for his male patrons.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> BTW I think Ceazur would like to employ you as the newest VIP dancer for his male patrons.



Really?  I'll have to decline.  I don't want to take over your gig.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 6, 2011)

Buried him with a single neg...

Rep me bitches...


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Don't expect someone who _"is on"_ a roid high to have any awareness of what's really happening.


 This was the post that cost him all his reps =(


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 6, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Buried him with a single neg...
> 
> Rep me bitches...



I rep you all the time, in fact I can't again cause I have to spread more and you show me no love back


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2011)

@ heavyiron,

 nice. i repped you in another thread but i'll get you in this one too asap.

yea that was shitty post. he seems to hate bodybuilders with a passion. 

i don't get him thinking most pics on here are fake either. i think a lot of avatars are men and women showing very hard won physiques he envies. sassy 69's avatars are killer but it makes me proud of her not hateful toward her. i certainly would not say sassy69, built, or jbo have fake pics; they don't.


----------



## DYNASTYinc (Jul 6, 2011)

I would neg rep him but got no rep power


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> In other more intriguing news: I'm teaching my girl how to shoot rifles.



I'm thinking the recoil would give her a black eye.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2011)

if she were dumb enough to pull the trigger yea. where i live a little girl or boy can hunt bear, moose, or whatever they desire that is legal to hunt at age ten. seriously. you learn about recoil long before then. 

at first i thought he knew the pic is a joke and why but he seems instead to have thought it was some girl that could be considered a threat due to her gun skills. he is truly retarded.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 6, 2011)

Tagged him again.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 6, 2011)

Negged that douche. I just don't understand people like him, why waste everybody's time with the shit he posts.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been following, you guys crack me up!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you look at his reps he keeps getting negged but always manages to crawl back into the positive. (snip)



Remind me *never *to piss you off.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2011)

ct said:


> rob has made it perfectly clear to all mods that nobody is to be banned while posting in anything goes, nobody.  Outside of anything goes is another thing.



exactly!


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 7, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i don't get him thinking most pics on here are fake either. i think a lot of avatars are men and women showing very hard won physiques he envies. sassy 69's avatars are killer but it makes me proud of her not hateful toward her. i certainly would not say sassy69, built, or jbo have fake pics; they don't.



Truth....What's worse? Him using another guys picture to claim it's him because he's too embarassed of himself, or the fact that he got the picture from a gay porn site


----------



## bmw (Jul 7, 2011)

done.  negged him. now gimme reps!


----------



## ceazur (Jul 7, 2011)

Feed me the reps, not bmw


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2011)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

i'll be back. reps owed.


----------



## SFW (Jul 7, 2011)

hey LW....Go to sleep already and stfu!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> hey LW....Go to sleep already and stfu!



ok.  was up watching game of thrones. i wish there were 50 more episodes.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 7, 2011)

SFW, got any naked pictures of your woman?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 7, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> I'm thinking the recoil would give her a black eye.



Looks like a pellet gun to me.


----------



## DYNASTYinc (Jul 7, 2011)

negged rep him!!! wheres my reps??


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 7, 2011)

the negs are pretty futile, i watched them plummet into the negative and instantly return. All it takes is one heavy hitter to go positive and all is for not, it was fun to watch though


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> hey LW....Go to sleep already and stfu!


 
Vampires of her breed aren't good @ either of those it seems.




			
				Zapshit said:
			
		

> You've been zapped, bitch!


 
Uhhoo, I was zapped, what ever will I do now?

LMAO @ that fucking stooge. Absolutely no life.



			
				bmw said:
			
		

> negs are fun!


 
More fun than massaging your masculine lovers back after his workouts?

What would be fun for me is standing on a balcony while you pass 
underneth and pouring a bucket of boiling water on your fat noggin.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 7, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> What would be fun for me is standing on a balcony while you pass
> underneth and pouring a bucket of boiling water on your fat noggin.



Ah!  You only have the bravery of being out of range.  You're nothing but a fat blown out pussy.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 7, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Really? I'll have to decline. I don't want to take over your gig.


 
Who said it was my gig? Not Ceazur. Not me. Its just something that seem taylor-made for you, sweetie.



heavyiron said:


> This was the post that cost him all his reps =(


 
Figures. Please don't think I give a shit about impressing you okay?

You are clearly deluded enough as it is, no need making things any worse.



Vibrant said:


> Negged that douche. I just don't understand people like him, why waste everybody's time with the shit he posts.


 
There are many things I'll never understand about deadheads like you.

Far too many in fact to list here as I just don't have the time or desire.



flexxthese said:


> Truth....What's worse? Him using another guys picture to claim it's him because he's too embarassed of himself, or the fact that he got the picture from a gay porn site


 
What's worse is you coming to the aid of such a tattered old nag.

Whimps like you always crack me up.



Zaphod said:


> You're nothing but a fat blown out pussy.


 
I thought I told you before "Zap, I am not your father".


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 7, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Who said it was my gig? Not Ceazur. Not me. Its just something that seem taylor-made for you, sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're nobody's father.  You have to have sex first.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> You're nobody's father.  You have to have sex first.




i think it is safe to say that a guy online that CONSTANTLY has to tell people how he fucks his girl isn't fucking anyone. if you work with a group of people does one guy always say i fuck my girl every night? no, because to people actually doing it it's not that big a deal.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 7, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> You're nobody's father. You have to have sex first.


 
LOL @ the irony of this virgin. 

Please little dweeb, girls wouldn't come within 10 yards of you.

Hence your homosexually coming to the forefront in my threads.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 7, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> LOL @ the irony of this virgin.
> 
> Please little dweeb, girls wouldn't come within 10 yards of you.
> 
> Hence your homosexually coming to the forefront in my threads.



If that's what you want to believe.  You homophobia does nothing to hide your homosexuality.  We all know that you want some big bodybuilder to pull your long greasy hair while fucking you in the ass and calling you bad names.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 7, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> no, because to people actually doing it it's not that big a deal.


 
Wow, I didn't know you were this old and this far out of the loop.

To young men and women its very much a big deal and a right of passage.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 7, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> If that's what you want to believe. You homophobia does nothing to hide your homosexuality. We all know that you want some big bodybuilder to pull your long greasy hair while fucking you in the ass and calling you bad names.


 
What a fantastic comeback.




NOT.



Ultimately I couldn't care less about your hidden fantasties.
They have no impact on my life, so knock yourself out sunshine.

Just don't come crying to me about letting down your dream 
meathead even more so than you did your sugardaddy.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 7, 2011)

Kids relax negs really..


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 7, 2011)

This fuck must set his comp on refresh every 20 seconds to be able to keep up with addressing EVERY single post that went at him - like reading a fucking poem when he types - He lives on IM clearly:

Posts Per Day: 16.52 

Shoot yourself


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 7, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you look at his reps he keeps getting negged but always manages to crawl back into the positive. someone suggested he has created fake accounts just to rep himself. any other theories?
> 
> everyone that negs him here i will give reps. if i can't do it that day i'll get you the next.
> 
> ...



I'll neg this anal wart as often as I can, just for the fucking fun of it


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 7, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> This fuck must set his comp on refresh every 20 seconds to be able to keep up with addressing EVERY single post that went at him - like reading a fucking poem when he types


 
HEY GIRL.

You must be hopped on lots of ZIMA. 
Just the thing to fuel your semen-lust, yes?



tommygunz said:


> I'll neg this anal wart as often as I can, just for the fucking fun of it


 
Let's be honest, you have no life, and I have inadvertantly spiced it up.

You're so pitiful. Someone needs to tie you up with rope and set it on fire.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> HEY GIRL.
> 
> You must be hopped on lots of ZIMA.
> Just the thing to fuel your semen-lust, yes?
> ...




Every time I read one of your posts I  . Your weak-ass, regurgitated bullshit comebacks always remind me of an nonathletic, extremely obese white-girl throwing a baseball with the wrong arm. I guess a .gif for dramatic effect would really "sell" this post, but you're not worth the time searching for one.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 7, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Every time I read one of your posts I  . Your weak-ass, regurgitated bullshit comebacks always remind me of an nonathletic, extremely obese white-girl throwing a baseball with the wrong arm. I guess a .gif for dramatic effect would really "sell" this post, but you're not worth the time searching for one.


 
Wrong arm? How the fuck do you throw a baseball with the "wrong arm" ??
Righties toss it with right, Lefties toss it with left. Some can use both.

And why are you still reading my posts if its so unworthy?

Each time you bitch, you display an even higher level of stupidity.

How bout you put me on ignore and spare me your meltdowns.


And I heard your axe-murderer ex-boyfriend might be looking for you soon.
So I'd be careful if I were you princess, and concentrate on keeping your life together and all your drama and pressing issues at bay. 
The more it keeps you offline and out of my hair, the better. Stuart, FL. must be one boring watering hole though.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> How the fuck do you throw a baseball with the wrong arm?
> 
> And why are you still reading my posts if its so unworthy?
> 
> ...



The words "stupidity" and "meltdowns" appear in about 100 of your posts. Do us a favor and at least get a fucking thesaurus. 

And lemme guess, you're one of the faggots narrating the "nerdcast" Green Lantern playthrough link in your signature and you're here trolling trying to drum up YouTube hits? Why would you want to advertise the fact that not even your posting is fail, your entire life is fail?

One of the comments on your link: 





> Why did this video get like 15, 000 more views than his other﻿ ones?



No clue..


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 7, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Why would you want to advertise the fact that not even your posting is fail, your entire life is fail?


 
My life is awesome. Would not trade it for yours for anything.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 7, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> My life is awesome. Would not trade it for yours for anything.


Would you trade it for a pile of stinky poo?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 7, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Would you trade it for a pile of stinky poo?


 
You mean the stuff you are full of on a daily basis?

Nah, I'll pass. That offer is just too horrifying to accept.

But do me favor and just have a nice day anyway okay?

Can you do that at least for me?


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 7, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Would you trade it for a pile of stinky poo?



He'd actually trade it for the life of nerd.  Nerds get more pussy than he does.  Last time he saw any pussy his pointy head oozed out of his mom's snapper with its knee-length meat flaps.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ haha


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 7, 2011)

knee length meat flaps. Now there's a conversation piece.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (Jul 8, 2011)

ceazur said:


> Feed me the reps, not bmw



Hater!  I'm gonna go poast moar trannies in your palace thread. BRB!


----------



## ceazur (Jul 8, 2011)

STOP SENDING ME YOUR NUDE PHOTOS GENITALWART


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 8, 2011)

Send me some reps, so then when I neg him it gives him worse rep. I want to rep rape him.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 9, 2011)

negged


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 9, 2011)

I just read the very first post and decided to give him a neg for LW


----------



## minimal (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 9, 2011)

I took his ass back into the red.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 10, 2011)

negativity fatality


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 10, 2011)

negged...


----------



## minimal (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## ceazur (Jul 11, 2011)

Neg'd again ftw!, THIS SHIT IS FUN


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 11, 2011)

Gich!

Negged him again for good measure.


----------



## MDR (Jul 11, 2011)

negged


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 11, 2011)

I gotta spread rep, but I neg him whenever I can.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 11, 2011)

Alright I can finally neg him, give me some neg power so I can make his red worse.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 11, 2011)

Negged.  Again.


----------



## DYNASTYinc (Jul 11, 2011)

negged him!!!


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Lol@the sheep in this thread.


----------



## DYNASTYinc (Jul 11, 2011)

negged


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 11, 2011)

DYNASTYinc said:


> negged


You realize you couldn't neg me if you tried, right? Where do you pussies come from...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 11, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> BTW my girl's younger sister is so high maintenance. She had to have a *pink* rifle.



Fucking awesome!


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 11, 2011)

DYNASTYinc said:


> negged him!!!



 			 			I'm only going to say a quick thing... 

Dynasty is AnabolicBody. Same types of responses, same "I make X"  amount, same you work 9-5. This dude's a troll.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/79596.html

He's about the same level douche as Gentlemen. Neg this guy, and I will rep you.


----------



## minimal (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Jul 11, 2011)

done.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 12, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I'm only going to say a quick thing...
> 
> Dynasty is AnabolicBody. Same types of responses, same "I make X"  amount, same you work 9-5. This dude's a troll.
> 
> ...



roger rat, thats a big 10-4


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 12, 2011)

Repz! I took xanax and ambien togehter on accident, I realized it in 5 minutes oh god this is insane I feel like im in another world. I love you all! Sleep tight homies and ladies! Damn half cut pill looked the same. Bad to mix in same container.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 12, 2011)

ahaha ^^ dumbass, ambien makes me sleep for like 48 hours, xanax makes me fight a crowd. So with that said, dont sleep with your wife


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

DYNASTYinc said:


> negged


 
*Remember when you said you "owned" this company - pfft hahahahaahah!!*

ACN U.S. Direct Selling MLM Company, Network Marketing Business Opportunity


You must be one of the "co-founders" in the suit.......


----------



## DYNASTYinc (Jul 12, 2011)

aries1 said:


> you realize you couldn't neg me if you tried, right? Where do you pussies come from...





i wasent trying to negg you. I negged gentlman


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 12, 2011)

negged him again but the douche is back in the positive. how is this possible? something fishy is going on


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 12, 2011)

ceazur said:


> ahaha ^^ dumbass, ambien makes me sleep for like 48 hours, xanax makes me fight a crowd. So with that said, dont sleep with your wife



Dude, I'm almost positive I took a ambien too by accident. I had 2 left, and then I checked before bed and had 1. I think the xanax/ambien combo by accident put to me to sleep within 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Imosted (Jul 12, 2011)

Negged


----------



## DYNASTYinc (Jul 13, 2011)

negged him again


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 13, 2011)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gentleman again.




repped again for the great material.  I might rep/neg some of yous just to save up so I can rep him a 3rd time.  The cat's the fukkin shizzle.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 13, 2011)

negged


----------



## ceazur (Jul 13, 2011)

everyone throw rocks at the trader mcglif


----------



## DYNASTYinc (Jul 13, 2011)

got him again! negged


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 13, 2011)

DYNASTYinc said:


> got him again! negged



This guy just negged me and said "go get fucked by custom in the ass how u like it fagget"


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jul 13, 2011)

How do you rep someone negatively?  I don't know how.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2011)

hit that n choose disapprove add a comment and submit.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't have no rep power. But still tried to neg him. Give me reps so I can neg him


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 13, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> Don't have no rep power. But still tried to neg him. Give me reps so I can neg him


GTFO, faggot.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 14, 2011)

negged him again!!!!


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

that lil fucker just negged me. give me some reps so i can neg him back


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 15, 2011)

No reps for beggers


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

negged


----------



## ceazur (Jul 15, 2011)

negged since its friday


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Lol@the sheep in this thread.



Negged! Baaaahh!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


>



I get excited every time I see that movie is coming on.  And then it turns out that it isn't the one staring Chris Farley.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2011)

Ty might like the Farley one.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Ty might like the Farley one.



Gets me every time.






YouTube Video


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2011)

Negged


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2011)

latest pic he claims is him, guy second from left. see pose down thread.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 16, 2011)

View attachment 33502 This is more like it, oh and negged again


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> Negged! Baaaahh!!


Bald pussy.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Bald pussy.



MMM.....making me hungry....


----------



## minimal (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## JCBourne (Jul 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> latest pic he claims is him, guy second from left. see pose down thread.



Not him...

Best Creatine Monohydrate ,The 100% Honest Supplement Site.

Monster Home Fitness Blog


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> latest pic he claims is him, guy second from left. see pose down thread.



Damn, he is jerked and tan.  He's an IM legend.  I don't understand why everyone keeps persecuting him.  He has really been unfairly mistreated here.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 18, 2011)

Negged him again.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 18, 2011)

dido^


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Damn, he is jerked and tan.  He's an IM legend.  I don't understand why everyone keeps persecuting him.  He has really been unfairly mistreated here.



i think it's cause he is black...The racism on here is overwhelming on here, it's like it's populated with a bunch of jews or something...


----------



## bmw (Jul 18, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i think it's cause he is black...The racism on here is overwhelming on here, it's like it's populated with a bunch of jews or something...


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2011)

^^^^


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i think it's cause he is black...The racism on here is overwhelming on here, it's like it's populated with a bunch of jews or something...


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Lol@the sheep in this thread.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Who are you, another cockroach who wishes to be squashed?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2011)

Fuck it. _I just like this animated gif.

_


----------



## bmw (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2011)

bmw so funny


----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2011)

negged genitalworm


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 19, 2011)

Negged his ass!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 19, 2011)

Negged him again today.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2011)

dido hoe hoe^


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 19, 2011)

negged


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Consider him negged!!


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 19, 2011)

Negged


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Fuck it. _I just like this animated gif.
> 
> _







this may be our friend.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 19, 2011)

Is he even around anymore? I can't find his posts.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 19, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Is he even around anymore? I can't find his posts.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/137822-when-you-get-high.html#post2385804


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 19, 2011)

negged


----------



## ceazur (Jul 20, 2011)

neggg


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2011)

How soon will this ridiculous thread be closed?

Cunt Jackrabbit needs to be a good mod for once and do it.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 20, 2011)

Did it again today.


----------



## dub (Jul 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> this is where he got the pic. take a look
> 
> gymrat « Male models from around the world
> 
> ...


 
That mother fucker is sick!


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 20, 2011)

Negged the little bitch again.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2011)

good. Prince just pos repped him for being too pussy to look at a gore site. brought the little turd back into the green.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 20, 2011)

Dam then it's gonna take me all month to get him where he was again


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> good. Prince just pos repped him for being too pussy to look at a gore site. brought the little turd back into the green.


I just helped him out as well. You are so mean.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


>


----------



## bmw (Jul 20, 2011)

looks red to me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2011)

the little ethiopian gimp cocksucker can't stay green for shit anymore


----------



## SFW (Jul 20, 2011)

he must of really hurt some feelings. Ill bring him back to the green zone soon


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2011)

i think his are hurt cuz it's getting harder to get anyone's attention. he has to come begging.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i think his are hurt cuz it's getting harder to get anyone's attention. he has to come begging.


Get your test levels checked, babe. This aggression could be the result of androgenic activity.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2011)

why do weak minds mistake strong language for more than it is? weird. ohhhh a _girl_ said a bad thing she uthed bad launguage she must be all angry n aggrethive. uh no.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 20, 2011)

Gentleman was persecuted.  He was the real victim.  The Romans didn't like Jesus' message either, so he had to be sacrificed as well.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 20, 2011)

n-n-n-negged!


----------



## bmw (Jul 20, 2011)

dead nigged.

like this...


----------



## MDR (Jul 20, 2011)

Negged.  Again.


----------



## Imosted (Jul 20, 2011)

Yup negged


----------



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2011)

*negged*


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 21, 2011)

Negged


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> why do weak minds mistake strong language for more than it is? weird. ohhhh a _girl_ said a bad thing she uthed bad launguage she must be all angry n aggrethive. uh no.


Roid rage.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2011)

^  how long have you had hemorrhoids?


----------



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2011)

got him again


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 21, 2011)

Negged.  Yet again.  The dumb little cunt.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> ^  how long have you had hemorrhoids?


Well, this was random.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2011)

negged


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 21, 2011)

Got his arse


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 21, 2011)

negged


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I love watching sheep graze. So peaceful...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I love watching sheep graze. So peaceful...


_

Insanity_: _doing the same thing over_ and _over_ again and _expecting different results_... Albert Einstein

this tactic is like your cock, ineffective. 



go ahead though, throw the sheep thing at us 50 more times.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 22, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I love watching sheep graze. So peaceful...



Is this while you have the sheeps back legs tucked into your boots?


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 22, 2011)

Smoked!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Is this while you have the sheeps back legs tucked into your boots?


----------



## ceazur (Jul 22, 2011)

hahaha ^ red <3


----------



## Robalo (Jul 22, 2011)

Negged


----------



## S_walker (Jul 22, 2011)

another douche bag that needs some red! 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2390590-post21.html


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 22, 2011)

NEGGED!

Walker, that's just anabolicbody/iron/lightweight/powerhouse... He continues to make new names.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> _
> 
> Insanity_: _doing the same thing over_ and _over_ again and _expecting different results_... Albert Einstein
> 
> ...


Of course its ineffective. Sheep cannot think for themselves, rather, they are content following the herd. Tranquility at its finest...


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 22, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Is this while you have the sheeps back legs tucked into your boots?


Yes.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Of course its ineffective. Sheep cannot think for themselves, rather, they are content following the herd. Tranquility at its finest...




dear god we all know what you mean by sheep you don't need to explain it to anyone. i think you're wrong though. the sheep are the ones who eat what is fed to them without questioning it even if it sucks ass. the ones who stand up and say fuck this this is _shit_ are not so much sheep as ones who want to just learn to live with the stench. your friend is a turd.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> dear god we all know what you mean by sheep you don't need to explain it to anyone. i think you're wrong though. the sheep are the ones who eat what is fed to them without questioning it even if it sucks ass. the ones who stand up and say fuck this this is _shit_ are not so much sheep as ones who want to just learn to live with the stench. your friend is a turd.


Your politics are flawed, lady. But...if you are content with grazing in the field I won't put round-up on your grass.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Your politics are flawed, lady. But...if you are content with grazing in the field I won't put round-up on your grass.




the only thing flawed is your crusade to champion exlax. good luck with that.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> the only thing flawed is your crusade to champion exlax. good luck with that.


Your fire for me burns deep I see.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

well, i heard you were hung like a gorilla


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> well, i heard you were hung like a gorilla


If only...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

you might want to look that up.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> you might want to look that up.


Oops...you got me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

i read it in some article about stroking a man's ego while having the last laugh.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Oops...you got me.




See, if you'd have read "Schmoeing for Dummies" vol 2, you'd have known that one....


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 25, 2011)

Negged him again.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.  i'll rep you as soon as i'm reloaded.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 26, 2011)

Negged him again.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Negged him again.



repped.


----------



## NoPainNoGain1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Negged his ass!!!


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 26, 2011)

NoPainNoGain1 said:


> Negged his ass!!!


 

You can't be serious.......??


----------

